# يفهم من هذا القيد



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى كلمة قيد في الجملة الآتية:

وقوله: وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَمْوَالِكُمْ أي: لا تأكلوها مضمومة إلى أموالكم، وهذا صريح فيما إذا كان للولي مال يضم مال اليتيم إليه، ويمكن أن يقال: إن أكله مفرداً غير مضموم إلي مال الولى أولى بالتحريم، وهو داخل في عموم قوله: وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ ، وقيل: يفهم من هذا القيد جواز أكل الوصي الفقير الذي لا مال له شيئاً من مال اليتيم. وسيأتي التصريح بذلك في الآية السادسة.


----------



## Kinan

ربما القصد هو القانون او القاعدة, القيد بمعنى التقيد


----------



## muhammad2012

معنى القيد هنا الشرط

وهو في هذا السياق الذي ذكرت 
 جملة إلى أموالكم
فهو لم يقل لا تأكلوا أموالهم وسكت
ولكنه قيد وشرط بقوله إلى أموالكم

(إذن جملة (إلى أموالكم) هي قيد وشرط هنا للأمر( لا تأكلوا أموالهم


----------

